# Alsa Problem!

## twister666

Hello everyone! 

 I just installed gentoo, video driver and kde but having problem wih installing sound card. Hope someoene can help me configuring it. 

 The sound card is integrated in my motherboard. 

 This is the chipset: 

 localhost ~ # lspci -v | grep -i audio 

 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2) 

 localhost ~ # lsmod 

 Module Size Used by 

 nvidia 8110552 0 

 localhost ~ # lspci -k | grep -b1 -i audio 

 807-00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2) 

 872:00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2) 

 950- Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel 

 --- Sound card support 

 <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture ---> 

 < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED) ---> 

 --- Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 

 <*> Sequencer support 

 <*> Sequencer dummy client 

 <*> OSS Mixer API 

 <*> OSS PCM (digital audio) API 

 [*] OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system 

 [*] OSS Sequencer API 

 [*] Dynamic device file minor numbers 

 [*] Support old ALSA API 

 [*] Verbose procfs contents 

 [ ] Verbose printk 

 [ ] Debug 

 [*] Generic sound devices ---> 

 [*] PCI sound devices ---> 

 [*] USB sound devices ---> 

 [*] PCMCIA sound devices ---> 

 <*> ALSA for SoC audio support ---> 

 What could be the problem? anyone knows?

----------

## DONAHUE

If all that sound stuff were in modules <m> wherever  possible you could: 

```
emerge alsa-utils
```

 and then run: 

```
alsaconf
```

----------

## twister666

when I run alsaconf I get "No legacy drivers available"

----------

## DONAHUE

"If all that sound stuff were in modules <m>" is the key, did you recompile the kernel first with alsa and the applicable stuff under it in modules? As follows:

 *Quote:*   

> -- Sound card support
> 
> <m> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --->
> 
> < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED) --->
> ...

 

If so the second page in alsaconf should look like: 

 *Quote:*   

> hda-intel nvidia corporation mcp55 high definition audio (rev a2)
> 
> legacy     probe legacy ISA (non-pnp) chips 

 

and you should ok the hda-intel choice.

----------

## h2sammo

i have the same exaft problem, i will check my .config with yours when i get home and post results

----------

## Gankfest

 *h2sammo wrote:*   

> i have the same exaft problem, i will check my .config with yours when i get home and post results

 

Alsa needs to be configured as modules and not built in, did you follow these:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page

----------

## h2sammo

yes i followed the gentoo tutorial. here is my sound .config as of right now:

```
# 

# Console display driver support 

# 

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y 

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64 

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_SOUND=y 

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y 

CONFIG_SND=m 

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m 

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m 

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m 

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m 

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m 

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y 

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m 

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m 

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y 

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y 

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y 

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y 

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y 

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y 

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y 

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set 

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y 

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y 

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set 

CONFIG_SND_USB=y 

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set 

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m 

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m 

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP is not set 

CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE=m 

CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI=m 

CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX=m 

CONFIG_SOUND_MSS=m 

CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401=m 

CONFIG_SOUND_PAS=m 

CONFIG_SOUND_PSS=m 

# CONFIG_PSS_MIXER is not set 

# CONFIG_PSS_HAVE_BOOT is not set 

CONFIG_SOUND_SB=m 

CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812=m 

# CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_KAHLUA is not set 

```

my built in sound card info:

```
localhost ~ # lspci -v | grep -i audio                                      

00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2) 

   Subsystem: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio 
```

when i run alsaconf it does not detect any sound cards of any pnp pci cards sort...(my sound is on board) then it probes for ISA sound cards or chips and it says no legacy drivers are available. (but is says 50% as if it didnt finish, even though i waited for ~20 mins). 

i press ok and it gets out of the config interview.

----------

## DONAHUE

alsaconf wants modules

what I gave above should work for you as it works for me on the same chipset

There is fratricide between alsa and oss so I would change to 

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=n

----------

## Gankfest

<M> Intel HD Audio

[*] Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver

[*] Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

[*] Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support

[*] Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support

[*] Build VIA HD-audio codec support

[*] Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support

[*] Build Conexant HD-audio codec support

[*] Build C-Media HD-audio codec support

[*] Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support

[*] Enable generic HD-audio codec parser

[ ] Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio 

make intel HD audio built in and not as a module reboot and see if that fixes it.

P.S mine are not as modules and it works fine, I remember having the same problem a long time ago and building into the kernel solved the problem for me. Always worth a try, here is my config:

```

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y
```

My lspci:

```
lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

----------

## h2sammo

i tried with Sound drivers as modules, and built in, also i tried with OSS enabled and disabled.  the same story, "no legacy drivers are available" from alsaconf.

----------

## Gankfest

 *h2sammo wrote:*   

> i tried with Sound drivers as modules, and built in, also i tried with OSS enabled and disabled.  the same story, "no legacy drivers are available" from alsaconf.

 

Add this line to your /etc/make.conf

```

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
```

that should work!

----------

## h2sammo

it didnt work.

any more ideas? what info should i post what tests should i run?

system monitor shows this:

Audio:	HDA NVidia (ALC883 Analog)

Audio:	HDA NVidia (ALC883 Digital)

Audio:	HDA NVidia ()

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

You may need to pass a module parameter to snd-intel-hda when its loads.

Its not very good guessing your setup.

You must not have 

```
< >   Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)  --->
```

enabled. That will provide two drivers for the same hardware. Which is mostly harmless but it won't work

When ALSA works, it works equally well as a built in or as a module, when you are doing diagnostics, modular is better, as it saves rebooting.

Be sure you have module unloading support, build modular ALSA then play with the 

```
model=
```

 module parameter when you load  snd-hda-intel by hand.  Expect some trial ens error here.

Read  /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt for useful model= options

----------

## h2sammo

i dont follow the second part of your advice.  when and where do i get to play with "model="? also, when/how do i load snd-hda-intel by hand?  i dont think i have loaded it at all...or i am not aware i did.

also, do i need to do anything else after updating a kernel besides 

```
make && make modules_install
```

?

----------

## Gankfest

 *h2sammo wrote:*   

> i dont follow the second part of your advice.  when and where do i get to play with "model="? also, when/how do i load snd-hda-intel by hand?  i dont think i have loaded it at all...or i am not aware i did.
> 
> also, do i need to do anything else after updating a kernel besides 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

when or after you make modules make sure the boot partition is mounted so you can copy the arch there.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

The snd-intel-hda module may well be loaded for you.  Look in lsmod to see if you can see it.

If its there, remove it with 

```
modprobe -r  snd-intel-hda
```

Now you can reload it with 

```
modprobe  snd-intel-hda model=<some_model>
```

where <some_model> describes your sound system to snd-intel-hda, look in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt under the snd-intel-hda section.

If it still fails, repeat the 

```
modprobe -r

modprobe
```

with a different model.

When you find the one that works, you can make the boot process load it for you.

You cannot use modprobe on features built into the kernel, you would have to edit grub.conf and reboot to do this trail and error process.

In view of your kernel rebuild steps missing the kernel install steps, run 

```
uname -a
```

and check you are running your most recent kernel.

The date/time shown is the kernel build date and time.

----------

## h2sammo

thank you for clarification, i understand now.  however, in ALSA-Configuration.txt there is no snd-intel-hda.  there are a bunch of "snd-intel8x0" however.

the driver is not in my lsmod either:

```
bobby@localhost ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_nforce2             7552  0

i2c_core               23584  1 i2c_nforce2

fglrx                2285672  29

k8temp                  5248  0

hwmon                   3016  1 k8temp

```

odd...i have the hda-intel in the kernel, and i had make && make modules_install ran after i was done.  is there anything EXTRA i have to do for the kernel changes to take effect?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

I must have the parts of the name mixed up, try snd-hda-intel, rather than snd-intel-hda

hda-intel in the kernel as <*> or as <M>.  You need it to be <M>

The module is not loaded but it could still be built in.

The full kernel build and install is

```
make clean (not always needed)

make

make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/<nice_kernel_name>

reboot

uname -a  ... check the date and time is not very long ago
```

----------

## h2sammo

```
bobby@localhost ~ $ uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.28-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Tue Mar 24 15:09:01 CDT 2009 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

see the date?

i think thats the problem...i never did 

```
cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/<nice_kernel_name> 
```

 after i made the new kernels...i figured since it has the same name i dont need to do that part anymore.  i will do that line now, reboot and recheck.  it should pick up my latest kernel i configured last night.Last edited by h2sammo on Sat Apr 04, 2009 9:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## h2sammo

hm...i got so excited for nothing.  i ran:

```
make 

make modules_install 

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/<nice_kernel_name> 

reboot 
```

then: 

```
bobby@localhost ~ $ uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.28-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Tue Mar 24 15:09:01 CDT 2009 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

same date as before/...do i have to rename the kernel every time i do this? if so, how do i do it?  menuconfig only asks me to rename the .config file (which i dont do, so it replaces the same one).

----------

## h2sammo

ok i ran 

```
localhost bobby # modprobe  snd-hda-intel model=ALC880

FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.

```

i tried snd-intel-hda as well, still not found

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

You either forgot to mout /boot or copied the kernel to the wrong file name in /boot

You may have several kernels in /boot and choose between them at boot time.

In grub.conf copy  the four lines starting 

tile

root

kernel

initrd  (you may not have this one)

to the bottom of the file.

Change the title, so you know what it is

Change the file name after kernel to be <nice_kernel_name> (leave the rest)

Change the initrd file name (if you have one)

Save the file and reboot. Choose the new kernel from the menu.  If it fails, reboot, choose the old kernel and fix the new one

----------

## h2sammo

this is what i have in grub.conf now 

```
default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-r4 (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3 init=/bin/bb

```

this is what is inside /boot 

```
localhost bobby # cd /boot

localhost boot # ls

2.6.28-gentoo-r4               config-2.6.28-gentoo-r4r4  lost+found

System.map-2.6.28-gentoo-r4r4  grub                       vmlinuz-2.6.28-gentoo-r4r4

boot                           kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r4

localhost boot #

```

before i do what you said, i dont understand what is the reason to have grub point to a kernel that does not exist in /boot.

----------

## h2sammo

ok, i assume i can make cp the newly moduled kernel to any kernel name i want, which i can then select for boot in grub.conf.

this is how i modified my grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux kernel-2.6.28-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo Linux kernel-2.6.28-r4 (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3 init=/bin/bb

title Gentoo Linux kernel-2.6.28-r4-sound-trial

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r4-sound-trial root=/dev/hda3 init=/bin/bb

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.6.28-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3

```

if i try either option 3 or 4 i get a kernel panic error with the following: cannot open device "hda3", and ...append a correct "root=" in boot option.

i dont understand why since both those kernel options have exactly the same instructions as my first option, which works fine. also, if i have 3 different kernels to boot from in the boot folder, why do i have 1 .config file?  shouldnt i have 3 of those? one for each kernel variant?  i am a bit confused about all this.

this is what i have inside boot:

```
localhost bobby # cd /boot

localhost boot # ls

2.6.28-gentoo-r4               kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r4

System.map-2.6.28-gentoo-r4r4  kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r4-sound-trial

boot                           lost+found

config-2.6.28-gentoo-r4r4      vmlinuz-2.6.28-gentoo-r4r4

grub
```

Last edited by h2sammo on Sun Apr 05, 2009 2:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## h2sammo

i tried to add snd-hda-intel to autoload but i do not have a /etc/modules.autoload.d folder...so i can put a kernel-2.6 file in it and edit it with nano...

----------

## pilla

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## h2sammo

i dont have a modules.autoload.d folder inside /etc... i wanted to add snd-hda-intel there.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

/etc/modules.autoload.d/ belongs to baselayout version 1

Its changed to /etc/conf.d/modules on baselayout version 2

You should not need to add any alsa files there as they will be autoloaded for you, either by the kernel, udev or your /etc/modules.d/alsa file

----------

## h2sammo

ok so let me back up then:

the snd-hda-intel is selected as M in kernel.  it does NOT appear in lsmod:

```
bobby@localhost ~ $ lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by 

i2c_nforce2             7552  0 

i2c_core               23584  1 i2c_nforce2 

fglrx                2285672  29 

k8temp                  5248  0 

hwmon                   3016  1 k8temp 
```

and if i try to load it with modprobe i get :

```
localhost bobby # modprobe  snd-hda-intel model=ALC880 

FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
```

what do you think?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo, 

```
FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel
```

tells that you don't have that module made for your kernel.

It must be a module (configured with <M>) not a built in (configured with  <*>)

----------

## h2sammo

i have setup a new kernel, (had some problems with my old one) and all steps went through fine with setting up alsa.  i have sound now...amazing.

----------

## h2sammo

ok...i want to use ventrilo and world or warcraft...(yes, i play that every now and than...and im a grown man).  one works well with ALSA, the other with OSS.  it is usually being use d with 'aoss' command, which utilizes both drivers.  what is 'aoss' btw?

will it be ok if i have both alsa and oss drivers in kernel?

does gentoo use any sound servers with alsa>? i read there is a problem with pulseaudio and wine in Ubuntu, but i didnt see pulse audio in gentoo.

----------

## h2sammo

i in stalled vent and it works fine with alsa in kernel only, im still working on the voice capture by ptt, but that seems to be wine issue.

----------

## twister666

i still cant test this method since i am having other problems. Hopefully this week I will be able to test my sound.

----------

## h2sammo

```
localhost bobby # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_intel         518512  0 

snd_hwdep               8520  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_seq_dummy           3268  0 

snd_seq_oss            33344  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7488  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                55648  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7252  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            42944  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16704  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                80264  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              22160  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9744  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

k8temp                  5120  0 

hwmon                   2888  1 k8temp

fglrx                2300360  24 

snd                    61960  9 snd_hda_intel,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer

```

```
00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

```

snd-hda-intel is running, i have sound, but no mic.  i have looked in  File: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt, and ...umentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt but i cannot find a model corresponding to MCP55 chipset.

i suspect i have to pass a model so that it picks up the output/input jacks properly. 

help?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

I expect your mic is muted. Play with alsamixer - press F4 to see your capture controls

----------

## h2sammo

neddyseagoon

i can hear myself speak in my earphones (when i up the mic boost), so the mic is picking things up just fine.  i cannot however make any application pick up my voice (vent, voice recorder, etc).

----------

## h2sammo

i have tried to fix this probelm with several posts in this forum but i am not able to pinpoint the problem.  Cna anyone suggest another forum, maybe a bit heavier on the peripheral/sound aspect.  maybe i could get my issue resolved that way.

----------

## brent_weaver

Hello all... I am having the same (or similar) issue. 

```

2mini ~ # lspci |grep Audio

00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

g2mini ~ #

cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.18a emulation code)

Kernel: Linux g2mini 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Fri Jun 12 10:10:53 EDT 2009 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

HDA NVidia at 0xf9ff8000 irq 23

Audio devices:

0: ALC888 Analog (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

31: system timer

Mixers:

0: Realtek ALC888

```

Sound works fine in web browser and mp3blaster, but as soon as I use anything that relies on arts / xien I get no audio output.  I get the same results from in kernel moduels as I do loadable./ It seems that thsi is not a hw issue, instead an issue w/ xine/arts. I can play files in mp3blaster but not amarok, juk... etc...

HELP ME!!!

----------

